# Apple Mail Suggestions



## JoelNelson (Mar 6, 2002)

Add a third mail formatting option to Preferences: HTML.   The Rich Text (text/enriched) format is not compatible with some e-mail programs that do handle HTML okay (such as Outlook Express).  
    Add other HTML formatting options, including bullet list, numbered list, background image, and horizontal rule.
    If either Rich Text or HTML is selected as default format, then allow a default font to be specified for outgoing messages.  This way users do not have to choose a font each time.
    Enable return receipts.
    Allow sending web pages in the message body.


----------



## latrapeze (Feb 26, 2004)

I could not have said it better. Also, add a final spell-check before sending the email option.

We can only hope!!!


----------



## uoba (Feb 27, 2004)

Oooh, here's one I've been wanting to get off my chest for years (concerning Mail.app):

The very top e-mail that comes in (if you have your very latest e-mails listed topmost)... give a linespace between the column headers (From, Subject, Date Received etc.) and the first e-mail listing. I always, at least once a day, accidentally click the column headers! Damn annoying!

Proceed.


----------



## Gnomo (Feb 27, 2004)

How about support for the X-Priority Header?  So I can send High Priority emails and see (without opening) which emails have been marked high priority.


----------



## octane (Feb 28, 2004)

This is a feature I'd love to see added.

When you click into the Sent folder, the search field in the tool bar should default to: 'to' and all other folders should read: 'from'.

Microsoft Entourage does it, Mail _needs_ it.

I'm always tracking down client quotes / proposals / messages of disgust / hate mail .. ye know? Regular stuff...


----------



## uoba (Feb 28, 2004)

Oh yes, that  is particularly annoying.


----------



## bunner bob (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay - here's my favorite two:

"Move message to" menu (like Entourage) that lists the last 10 or 20 folders I moved something to, so I don't have to drag/drop into the mailbox pane (which is easy to goof up). Mail's "Move to" is okay, but I don't need the whole tree of all my mailboxes - rather have a 'recent mailboxes' list pop up.

WHY OH WHY - when Mail can't receive mail - must it take my accounts "offline"? Entourage doesn't do this. Seems like once a day or more I have to manually "Go Online" because I had the iBook awake while out of range and it couldn't retrieve - or some such issue. How about a "keep online" option?

- Bob


----------



## Gnomo (Mar 19, 2004)

Two words: Auto Reply.


----------



## powermac (Mar 20, 2004)

I agree with all. I like Mail.app use it exclusively. It is time for a major overhaul, come on Apple!!!


----------

